# having a snooze



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

He has had a busy day running around lol! isn't that just the life eh lol!!
He is getting so long!

Would be great to see everyones kittens/cats having a snooze, i would love to know what they are dreaming about.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

He certainly looks tired .... lovely piccy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he looks very comfy all stretched out, lol,


this is DIZZY and SMOKEY, asleep


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

awwww lol!! sweet cats


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

LadyRedLainey said:


> awwww lol!! sweet cats


ha !! you wouldnt say that if you see them bombing up and down the stairs at 90 miles an hour, sound like elephants,


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> ha !! you wouldnt say that if you see them bombing up and down the stairs at 90 miles an hour, sound like elephants,


lol!! thats what I always say mine sound like!!


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> ha !! you wouldnt say that if you see them bombing up and down the stairs at 90 miles an hour, sound like elephants,


Especially at 4am in the morning
Mine are like loonies and the noise they make is like a herd of elephants.
Lovely stretchy cat btw, I love to see them stretched out.

Buddy









Mary (she has no shame)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

littlekitty said:


> Especially at 4am in the morning
> Mine are like loonies and the noise they make is like a herd of elephants.
> Lovely stretchy cat btw, I love to see them stretched out.
> 
> ...


aww bless they look lovely,


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

He's getting big Elaine!! xx

Lovely pics of all others aswell. xx 

Here's Piglet.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Great pictures everyone 
I love seeing cats stretched out to lol!

x


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

What a great picture of a gorgeous cat..well done.....CHRIS


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pics  its amazing how long cats look when they do that!


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

I got all confused then - I missed the bit where you changed your username and was sat here thinking, well, that looks like Jinxy but why does he have a new owner :001_tt2:

Looks like Jinxy is growing up fast! Just in time for winter when the cats do come in so handy for keeping drafts out (especially when they're stretched out like Jinxy is in the pic  )


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone



Malaguti said:


> I got all confused then - I missed the bit where you changed your username and was sat here thinking, well, that looks like Jinxy but why does he have a new owner :001_tt2:
> 
> Looks like Jinxy is growing up fast! Just in time for winter when the cats do come in so handy for keeping drafts out (especially when they're stretched out like Jinxy is in the pic  )


Lol!!
It is amazing how big they get
How is your cat getting on?
xx


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

He's so sweet, he knows where to get comfy. 

Sue


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

LadyRedLainey said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Lol!!
> It is amazing how big they get
> ...


Ooh, I missed this one! Thanks for asking - he's great, went a bit mad in [email protected] earlier and came home with lots of catnip toys for him. Got a lovely big cuddly catnip fish for him which he seems to love. Going to post some pics of him with that tomorrow (too tired to faff about tonight


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

Malaguti said:


> Ooh, I missed this one! Thanks for asking - he's great, went a bit mad in [email protected] earlier and came home with lots of catnip toys for him. Got a lovely big cuddly catnip fish for him which he seems to love. Going to post some pics of him with that tomorrow (too tired to faff about tonight


Oooh I was going to get that one, I got the mouse in the end tho, HUGE eyes. might just have to get the fish too, shh don't tell OH


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh how sweet!
Sometimes id love to have no care in the world 
Apart from, Whens lunch ? lol


Chloe x


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Malaguti said:


> Ooh, I missed this one! Thanks for asking - he's great, went a bit mad in [email protected] earlier and came home with lots of catnip toys for him. Got a lovely big cuddly catnip fish for him which he seems to love. Going to post some pics of him with that tomorrow (too tired to faff about tonight


Look forward to seeing the pictures. Lucky boy though getting so many toys, hubby has stopped me going daft in pets at home lol! i am wanting to get Jinxy one of those tall cat scratchers, but hubby is not giving in yet lol!! x



Gobaith said:


> Oh how sweet!
> Sometimes id love to have no care in the world
> Apart from, Whens lunch ? lol
> 
> Chloe x


Lol!! that would be the life eh! lunch made for you to, ahh bliss! hehe x


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Riverwish said:


> Oooh I was going to get that one, I got the mouse in the end tho, HUGE eyes. might just have to get the fish too, shh don't tell OH


Def. worth it - best £3 odd I've spent in a while 

Here he is in bed with it this morning (he did have his head resting on it but didn't get there in time with the camera)


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Love all the pictures!

Heres one of jinks chilling in his little igloo and wanting a tickle!


----------

